# AMD Phenom II X6 Series Clock Speeds Revealed



## btarunr (Mar 17, 2010)

AMD's much talked about six-core processors, the Phenom II X6 series, consists of three models for what we know in good detail: model numbers 1075T, 1055T, and 1035T at the bottom. But what remained a mystery were their clock speeds. A leak by one of the motherboard manufacturers who recently released supportive BIOS updates reveals the clock speed for the entry-level Phenom II X6 1035T to be 2.60 GHz, that of the 1055T to be 2.80 GHz, and of the high-end 1075T to be 3.00 GHz. As revealed earlier, the 1035T has a TDP of 95W, while the 1055T has both 125W and 95W variants in the making, and the 1075T has a TDP of 125W. 

With so many motherboard vendors specifically designing their upcoming products to be ready for "140W TDP", it isn't hard to guess that there could be a higher-end part in the making, which is probably clocked even higher, and comes with the Black Edition branding. All Phenom II X6 processors are based on the "Thuban" core, a port of the Istanbul six-core architecture to the AM3 package. There are six cores with dedicated 512 KB of L2 caches and a shared 6 MB L3 cache (total cache being 9 MB). The new chip will be announced in the weeks to come.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Mar 17, 2010)

Any speculation on prices? If one of these goes for $250 or less, it may be my next upgrade. I don't think $250 is unreasonable seeing as the 965 BE is under $200.


----------



## tonyd223 (Mar 17, 2010)

Brilliant - 125w at 3.0 GHz, so some over clocking headroom on a 140w board? Now, just need sub £200 for top model


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Really eager to see these release, or even to see the new quads, looks like there will be better performance per clock and want to see where that really puts these bad boys.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 17, 2010)

engage!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 17, 2010)

I was expecting the top one to be in the 2,4-2,6 GHz range, just like its Istanbul brethren on the server side.


----------



## tonyd223 (Mar 17, 2010)

they'll also release new X4's with a top of 975 at 3.6GHz... bet yah it'll be a disabled X6...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 17, 2010)

looks to be nice speeds and I believe my board will except them with a bios update. Speaking of which I need to do that now.


----------



## Imsochobo (Mar 17, 2010)

Not bad for 45 NM!


----------



## suraswami (Mar 17, 2010)

WarEagleAU said:


> looks to be nice speeds and I believe my board will except them with a bios update. Speaking of which I need to do that now.



some gigabyte boards too did get bios update to use these CPUs (except mine, not yet).

Good to see AMD kept the clock speed high in order to keep the competition and not doing the same mistake like the Phenom 1s.

Any game that will really benefit from more than 4 cores?


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 17, 2010)

suraswami said:


> some gigabyte boards too did get bios update to use these CPUs (except mine, not yet).
> 
> Good to see AMD kept the clock speed high in order to keep the competition and not doing the same mistake like the Phenom 1s.
> 
> Any game that will really benefit from more than 4 cores?



nah youl be ok with wot u got 




WarEagleAU said:


> looks to be nice speeds and I believe my board will except them with a bios update. Speaking of which I need to do that now.



lol already sold it bro lol. Getting ready for IV


----------



## pjladyfox (Mar 17, 2010)

_Hello! Welcome to Newegg may I take your order?_

I'll take a T1075 3.0GHz please.

_Would you like to make that a meal?_

Could I substitute the DDR2 for DDR3 and exchange the Fermi GTX 480 for a HD 5870? The Fermi gives me indigestion and heats my room. 

_Sure! Drive up to the window and have a nice day!_


----------



## wiak (Mar 17, 2010)

well they are making 140W boards as they know there are 140W AM3 CPUs out like the 965 Rev.C2


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 17, 2010)

Makes me sad to know that I'll be using a laptop for the next few years.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 17, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Makes me sad to know that I'll be using a laptop for the next few years.



Don't be, With Laptopz it comes the ability to avoid being punished by the devil (a.k.a. Wife) due to unnecessary upgrades.


----------



## Yellow&Nerdy? (Mar 17, 2010)

6 cores, 3.0 GHz and 125W TDP? Sounds nice to me. If AMD manages to keep the price under 300 bucks, these processors could kick some Intel ass. Pair a Thuban with the upcoming Crosshair IV Formula (which looks sweeet from the previews I've seen) and a 58X0 and you've got a kick-ass rig


----------



## Polarman (Mar 17, 2010)

I tought that the top end model was 2.8 and not 3.0.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Mar 17, 2010)

Im excited. I have absolutely no need of six cores but ofcourse I'll buy it!


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 17, 2010)

maybe i might just sell my i5 750 now for one of thease..


----------



## aj28 (Mar 17, 2010)

Any word on the much-rumored "C-state performance boost" feature and how it will affect these numbers?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

3GHz, 6 cores, 9MB cache and only 125W?

Thats not a bad chip at all. Knowing AMD they'd undervolt fairly well to get the wattage even lower


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2010)

Thats pretty damn good for 45nm. Good job AMD! God I miss AMD


----------



## Aleksa (Mar 18, 2010)

*Interesting analysis of AMD upcoming CPU's*

With Opterons - Istanbul core and Phenoms II - Thurban, Zosma and Deneb CPU cores a new 4th stepping is introduced reducing TDP. AMD has made a wise choice of introducing only 125 TDP CPU's and therefore expending CPU compatibility to AM2+ and AM3 motherboards. Furthermore the existing X4 965 140 - 125 TDP presented a competition between CPU's itself and that is why at this point in time AMD went with only 125 TDP CPU's. AMD Zosma x4 960T is Thurban X6 CPU.

AMD every 3 - 4 months introduces new stepping reducing TDP and increasing CPU clocks by an average of 100 - 200 Mhz depending on the core and the line of the CPU's. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-11/71a.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-03-11/71b.jpg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors

There is headroom for Increasing of HT on existing AMD CPU's theoretically to 2.6 Ghz. AMD AM3 motherboards support HT 3.0 2.6 Ghz + overclock - BIOS changes depending on the motherboard. 
Unethical editing by btarunr
HT 3.0 	2006 	2.6 GHz 	32-bit 	41.6 GB/s 	10.4 GB/s 	20.8 GB/s
HT 3.1 	2008 	3.2 GHz 	32-bit 	51.2 GB/s 	12.8 GB/s 	25.6 GB/s

AMD Athlon 64, Athlon 64 FX, Athlon 64 X2, Athlon X2, Athlon II, Phenom, Phenom II, Sempron, Turion series and later use one 16-bit Hyper Transport link. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperTransport

P.S Ethics applied 

Ethically speaking - writing the article should have been moved to a section that covers broader range of hardware related industry practices, hardware specifications and comparisons of upcoming and existing hardware due the exceptional relevancy of the post for the members of the techpowerup.com forum


----------



## btarunr (Mar 18, 2010)

Thuban/Zosma use HT 3.0 @ 2400 MHz (4.8 GT/s).


----------



## Aleksa (Mar 18, 2010)

*AMD Thurban clock speeds revealed*

Phenom II X6 1075T 125W TDP 3.0GHz
Phenom II X6 1055T 125W and 95W TDP variants 2.8GHz
Phenom II X6 1035T 95W TDP 2.6GHz
All have 9MB of cache 6MB L3 + 3MB L2

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/14540/phenom_ii_x6_clock_speeds_revealed/index.html

Overclocking headroom on Thurban X6 CPU's is a nice bonus with new stepping with AMD auto overclock technology for 1 and 2 treads - cores of the CPU's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damn it I hope they have a bios upgrade for my board! I could use 6 cores.


----------



## xaira (Mar 19, 2010)

if the 1035t is <$150, its on


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 19, 2010)

If the price is right I think serious crunchers might have another option other than i7.


----------



## Aleksa (Mar 19, 2010)

*X4 Zosma core specs and current AMD CPU's manifacturing limitations*

"Zosma"  45 nm, Quad-core

Phenom II X4 960T 3.3 GHz 2.4HT 2Mb L2 cache, 6MB L3 cache = 8Mb cache total, 95 TDP AM3 locked 2 cores = Turban X6 variant.

The upcoming X4 and X6 CPU's such as 975 3.6Ghz 125 TDP and dual variants X6 2.8Ghz 1055T at 95 TDP and 125 TDP clearly show as that AMD can produce a X2 - X3 at 4.0 Ghz and X4 at 3.9 Ghz - 4.0 Ghz 140 TDP with upcoming 4th stepping introduced with X6 1035, 1055, 1075 and X4 960T.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/14540/phenom_ii_x6_clock_speeds_revealed/index.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2010)

zosma does look interesting with the lower TDP


----------



## cdawall (Mar 19, 2010)

I need to save up I think ill keep my ch3 and go with a higher end 6 core instead of a ch4 and low end 6 core


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is there anyway to find out if that high-end 6 core will be supported by my board other than looking for a new bios update?


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there anyway to find out if that high-end 6 core will be supported by my board other than looking for a new bios update?



Email/call Asus or wait and find out.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there anyway to find out if that high-end 6 core will be supported by my board other than looking for a new bios update?


It AM3 then yes it will support it.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is there anyway to find out if that high-end 6 core will be supported by my board other than looking for a new bios update?



Or buy one put it in, wait and see which one blows up first


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

nt300 said:


> It AM3 then yes it will support it.



^

what he said

BIOS update will be good to make sure its detected right, but since they havent made any major changes, it should work in any AM3 boards.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> ^
> 
> what he said
> 
> BIOS update will be good to make sure its detected right, but since they havent made any major changes, it should work in any AM3 boards.



I have an AM2+ board that supports AM3.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an AM2+ board that supports AM3.



i'm not 100% on whether these CPU's include a DDR2 memory controller. if they do, AM2+ boards are good too.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i'm not 100% on whether these CPU's include a DDR2 memory controller. if they do, AM2+ boards are good too.


The last time I heard is all AM3 CPU's have dual DDR2/3 memory controllers built into them. This was a confirmation from an AMD press release they posted on there website in around 2008/9. They would support AM2+ /AM3 up until Bulldozer got released which may very well be on a different socket. I wish I can find that darn press release. 

This is what I read from it if memory serves me well 
AM3 CPU's will work on AM2, AM2+ & AM3 mobo's but AM2 & AM2+ may be limited to due to its DDR2 based chipset in terms of tweaking and extra features which the AM3 CPU may have.
AM3 motherboards will not support AM2 & AM2+ CPU's.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2010)

Super XP said:


> The last time I heard is all AM3 CPU's have dual DDR2/3 memory controllers built into them. This was a confirmation from an AMD press release they posted on there website in around 2008/9. They would support AM2+ /AM3 up until Bulldozer got released which may very well be on a different socket. I wish I can find that darn press release.
> 
> This is what I read from it if memory serves me well
> AM3 CPU's will work on AM2, AM2+ & AM3 mobo's but AM2 & AM2+ may be limited to due to its DDR2 based chipset in terms of tweaking and extra features which the AM3 CPU may have.
> AM3 motherboards will not support AM2 & AM2+ CPU's.



i know it used to be, i'm just saying we dont know about these 6 cores - i saw some rumours a while back they may only work on AM3.


AM2/2+ CPU's only have DDR2 memory controllers (thus, dont work on AM3 boards)
AM3 CPU's have DDR2 and DDR3 controllers (works everywhere) - however, what if removing those DDR2 controllers cut back power consumption and heat? maybe thats how AMD got the TDP down.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i know it used to be, i'm just saying we dont know about these 6 cores - i saw some rumours a while back they may only work on AM3.
> 
> 
> AM2/2+ CPU's only have DDR2 memory controllers (thus, dont work on AM3 boards)
> AM3 CPU's have DDR2 and DDR3 controllers (works everywhere) - however, what if removing those DDR2 controllers cut back power consumption and heat? maybe thats how AMD got the TDP down.



They Probably removed the DDR 2 Controller to make room for the other cores, otherwise this would be a very big Die we are Dealing with


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah i don't see the point in a ddr2 controller in future CPU's
So my guess would be it'll be AM3 and no AM2+
Besides why drag a dead technology anyway


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bta do you know if it has a DDR2 controller? I believe you said it did a while back?

I belive it will. I found this graph over on AMD.







Also according to this it will..



> If you've been salivating over the thought of getting your hands on one of AMD's six-core processors but didn't want to spend the extra associated with the company's server-oriented Opteron label, there's good news: enter Thuban.
> 
> The guys over at MaximumPC have confirmed with AMD that the six-core technology which has gone into its Opteron server processors is due to hit the mainstream early next year with a consumer-grade chip codenamed Thuban. Interestingly, the processor will be fully backwards compatible with existing AM3 and AM2+ motherboards - although not ones based around the older AM2 standard.
> 
> ...


 Source

So if its based off of the newer Opteron then it should in fact run DDR2.



jmcslob said:


> Yeah i don't see the point in a ddr2 controller in future CPU's
> So my guess would be it'll be AM3 and no AM2+
> Besides why drag a dead technology anyway


 Going from DDR2 to DDR3 on an AMD platform makes very little difference so its not "dead" by any standard of the word.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2010)

its not dead, but even here in Au DDR3 is better value for money now. No one buying a new system would buy new DDR2 to go with it.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 21, 2010)

That is what I thought also that AMD is sticking to there guns and supporting DDR2 along with DDR3 just until Bulldozer gets released. So this is good news indead.

What's better news is a possible massive price cut on the current Phenom II x4's  I hear AMD will also be releasing a 3.60 GHz Quad-Core in Q2 2010. (April-May-June). 

Phenom II X4 975  3.6 GHz 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Deneb.22_.2845_nm.2C_Quad-core.29


----------



## btarunr (Mar 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bta do you know if it has a DDR2 controller? I believe you said it did a while back?
> 
> I belive it will. I found this graph over on AMD.
> 
> http://www.amd.com/PublishingImages/Public/Graphic_ChartsDiagrams/375WGIF/29415.gif



That's Istanbul Opteron processor's schematic. Besides I already said since it's based on Istanbul, it will have DDR2 support. It's just that not many motherboard manufacturers will be inclined to give away supporting BIOS for their AM2+ motherboards.


----------



## ERazer (Mar 21, 2010)

so i could sell my q9550/mobo and keep ddr2 mem for 6 cores wcg goodness


----------



## Wile E (Mar 21, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Bta do you know if it has a DDR2 controller? I believe you said it did a while back?
> 
> I belive it will. I found this graph over on AMD.
> 
> ...


Could very well make a larger difference with 6 cores worth of info being processed.

At any rate, these are nice looking clock rates and power figures. Now all we need is a price. If the price is right, I might sell off my QX, and build a six core AMD for a second rig.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Could very well make a larger difference with 6 cores worth of info being processed.
> 
> At any rate, these are nice looking clock rates and power figures. Now all we need is a price. If the price is right, I might sell off my QX, and build a six core AMD for a second rig.



I think you would quickly find it to be your favorite

Don't get me wrong Intel is all around better But AMD CPU's give a little extra spunk to applications Specially when combined with a nice ATI GFX card

And that's kind of what I meant about ddr2 being...it's dead by cost...and yes ddr3 does make a big difference on AMD systems ahhh to a point LOL


----------



## Munki (Mar 21, 2010)

I smell serious crunching power.


----------



## Melvis (Mar 21, 2010)

3.00GHz and possibly above....nice, was wondering if they would go above 2.8GHz there for awhile.

What im realy looking forward to is the 3.6GHz Quad if and when this will come out?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 21, 2010)

btarunr said:


> That's Istanbul Opteron processor's schematic. Besides I already said since it's based on Istanbul, it will have DDR2 support. It's just that not many motherboard manufacturers will be inclined to give away supporting BIOS for their AM2+ motherboards.



I thought you did man. I just couldnt find the post. Also I know that was an Istanbul Opteron processor's schematic. I posted it because I knew thats what Thuban was based off of. Thanks for the backup.



Wile E said:


> Could very well make a larger difference with 6 cores worth of info being processed.
> 
> At any rate, these are nice looking clock rates and power figures. Now all we need is a price. If the price is right, I might sell off my QX, and build a six core AMD for a second rig.


 I'm sure it will man. But what I was saying is that DDR2 is not dead for the AMD platform as AMD has said it will support the "old" ram until Bulldozer. Now lets just hope mobo manufacturer's get the idea with their bios's. Im going to call Asus Monday to see if I can find out some more info on my mobo. I really dont want to spend the money right now on a new rig. As a matter of fact I CAN'T. My wife would kill me.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 21, 2010)

Melvis said:


> 3.00GHz and possibly above....nice, was wondering if they would go above 2.8GHz there for awhile.
> 
> What im realy looking forward to is the 3.6GHz Quad if and when this will come out?


Looks like you missed my last post. Here's part of my post. I'm also looking forward to a faster Quad 


Super XP said:


> What's better news is a possible massive price cut on the current Phenom II x4's  I hear AMD will also be releasing a 3.60 GHz Quad-Core in Q2 2010. (April-May-June).
> 
> Phenom II X4 975  3.6 GHz
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Deneb.22_.2845_nm.2C_Quad-core.29


Here you go, part of my post 


btarunr said:


> That's Istanbul Opteron processor's schematic. Besides I already said since it's based on Istanbul, it will have DDR2 support. It's just that not many motherboard manufacturers will be inclined to give away supporting BIOS for their AM2+ motherboards.


Manufacturers have no choice, most already stated there AM2+ mobo's support AM3 CPU's. If they plan on selling more mobo's in the near future and not piss off current Users, then they will release bios updates to support any and all AM3 based CPU regardless

Also, many already know there's no point in dropping DDR2 and upgrading to DDR3 right now. The next massive upgrade which people will perform IMO is Bulldozer with it's new socket


----------



## Melvis (Mar 22, 2010)

@ Super XP, thanks for that i believe i did miss your post, and its interesting to see there also going to increase the Athlon II's clocks and Phenom X2's as well, very nice indeed.

So many options for my new build hmmmm what do get hehe


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2010)

Melvis said:


> @ Super XP, thanks for that i believe i did miss your post, and its interesting to see there also going to increase the Athlon II's clocks and Phenom X2's as well, very nice indeed.
> 
> So many options for my new build hmmmm what do get hehe



my next build will be one of these 6 cores, i saw previously that AMD overdrive allows you to clock each core independantly - for an example

Desktop use:
run all 6 cores at stock, with CnQ on

Gaming:
Disable/clock down cores 3/4/5/6, and clock the first 2 cores up high (since most games are only dual threaded)

that kind of efficiency/adaptability interests me


----------



## Melvis (Mar 22, 2010)

Mussels said:


> my next build will be one of these 6 cores, i saw previously that AMD overdrive allows you to clock each core independantly - for an example
> 
> Desktop use:
> run all 6 cores at stock, with CnQ on
> ...



Ooooo realy? now that does sound interesting  I was going to get the 3.6GHz Quad for my next build, but i would like one of those high clocked Athlon's as well and now i want a Phenom II X6 to since you said that 

There is to many i want


----------



## nt300 (Mar 23, 2010)

Games like Left 4 Dead 1 and 2 are multi threaded games which should do better with more CPU cores bt other games not sure.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2010)

nt300 said:


> Games like Left 4 Dead 1 and 2 are multi threaded games which should do better with more CPU cores bt other games not sure.



not to any massive extent. you'd need a very slow dual core to notice any real difference (probably helps out P4's with hyperthreading the most, lol)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

jmcslob said:


> I think you would quickly find it to be your favorite
> 
> Don't get me wrong Intel is all around better But AMD CPU's give a little extra spunk to applications Specially when combined with a nice ATI GFX card
> 
> And that's kind of what I meant about ddr2 being...it's dead by cost...and yes ddr3 does make a big difference on AMD systems ahhh to a point LOL



No, it wont. The 980x will be my favorite, and as such, will be in the primary rig.

I've tried Phenom II quads, and they don't impress me compared to even my Yorkfield. But, a reasonably priced 6 core? That does impress me, and if I can manage it, one will find a home in my secondary rig.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wile E said:


> No, it wont. The 980x will be my favorite, and as such, will be in the primary rig.
> 
> I've tried Phenom II quads, and they don't impress me compared to even my Yorkfield. But, a reasonably priced 6 core? That does impress me, and if I can manage it, one will find a home in my secondary rig.



I'm so proud of you Wile E. Sticking to your guns. But its ok to accept AMD. Much like you will eventually accept the S197 body style you will soon accept AMD.......WE ARE BORG.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 24, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm so proud of you Wile E. Sticking to your guns. But its ok to accept AMD. Much like you will eventually accept the S197 body style you will soon accept AMD.......WE ARE BORG.



I love the S197 body style, I will never accept it's weight tho. Once it gets down to 3200lbs reasonably optioned, come talk to me. lol.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## [Ion] (Mar 24, 2010)

If this doesn't support AM3/AM2+ motherboards, I will cry 
I want a hexacore upgrade for my system without a new $100 mobo and $75 in RAM as well


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If this doesn't support AM3/AM2+ motherboards, I will cry
> I want a hexacore upgrade for my system without a new $100 mobo and $75 in RAM as well



psst...It's a $75 mobo and $100 memory


----------



## nt300 (Mar 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> If this doesn't support AM3/AM2+ motherboards, I will cry
> I want a hexacore upgrade for my system without a new $100 mobo and $75 in RAM as well


It has both DDR2 and 3 IMC's so it should work good with bios update. Bios update only because it 6-core.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes I read that too. It better, I plan on getting a 6 core hopefully


----------

